# April 2014 Photo Competition - Panoramic



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2014)

This month's competition is 'Panoramic'. The subject matter can be anything you like, but the image aspect ratio must be at least 2:1 (twice as wide as it is high) or preferably wider. Images can be cropped from a single image or stitched from several.

Entries:
· It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
· Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
· Last entry at midnight 30th April 2014
· Only use pictures you photographed yourself
· If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
· Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

· 1st May 2014 to midnight on May 3rd.
· Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
· Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
· 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
· It is the responsibility of the theme setter to count up the votes
· The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice one Roy. 
[Grabs camera and rushes out]


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

1. Durham





A combination of 8 photos


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooo I have 24hrs left of my holiday in the Wye Valley....


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2014)

RoyReed, can you point me in the direction of an 'idiot's guide to stitching photos' please? Are there any freebie programmes you'd recommend? 

neonwilderness, that's lovely - how did you do it? Can you explain as if you were telling a 5 year old?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> RoyReed, can you point me in the direction of an 'idiot's guide to stitching photos' please? Are there any freebie programmes you'd recommend?


Hugin - free and very good. Check out their tutorials.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> neonwilderness, that's lovely - how did you do it? Can you explain as if you were telling a 5 year old?


Well, I started off by getting a train to Durham... 

From memory I focused on the cathedral and took 8 normal photos (possibly more, but I only used 8) of the scene all with the same settings (focal length, exposure, etc).  When converting from RAW I started with a central one of the cathedral one again and created three versions (normal and +1/-1 exposures) and then did the same for the other 7 using the same settings for each.  I then merged each set of 3 photos into an HDR image using Photomatix (again using the same settings for all 8).  Then finally merged them all into a panorama with Photoshop and did any final tweaking and cropping etc.

The processing takes a while and it doesn't always work, but this one came out quite well.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2014)

Piece of piss then basically?


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Piece of piss then basically?




It's more time consuming than anything.  It not something I could be arsed to do with every photo I take


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Piece of piss then basically?


There's a few things you have to remember, but there are only two important ones (even then you can get around these) and they are:

*1 - Set the camera to Manual and shoot all of the images at the same setting* - otherwise the automatic exposure and colour balance can make differences between the individual exposures that make it harder to match them when they're stitched together.

*2 - Keep the camera in as close to the same position as you can for each shot* - you don't need a tripod, but it helps if you have one. If you want the stitching to be perfect you need a proper panorama head for the tripod, but that's when it starts getting really geeky.

This was shot on five photos on my phone - about 155° horizontal field of view. It's far from perfect, but it shows you can get away with a lot (it's not an entry for the competition).


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 11, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> *Set the camera to Manual and shoot all of the images at the same setting*


I have never knowingly moved off auto. I've got this shit sewn up


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> I have never knowingly moved off auto. I've got this shit sewn up


We're expecting to see great things!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 11, 2014)

I have never stitched images either. If I get a moment free I will give it a go. Otherwise it will have to be a letterbox crop from a normal image.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2014)

Will I be disqualified for using photomerge on PS or similar?

Eta actually I think my phone will stitch them and that's what I'm limited to using atm as I have no camera.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 11, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I have never stitched images either. If I get a moment free I will give it a go. Otherwise it will have to be a letterbox crop from a normal image.


Letterbox crop is fine.



wiskey said:


> Will I be disqualified for using photomerge on PS or similar?
> 
> Eta actually I think my phone will stitch them and that's what I'm limited to using atm as I have no camera.


It doesn't matter what you use.

Here's one from my pocket Fuji that stitches panoramas in camera. This can be an entry.

 
1 - Camel Estuary


----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2014)

1) House On The Hill

 
Cropped from single photo.


----------



## clicker (Apr 12, 2014)

1. keep out


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 12, 2014)

Bath Abbey


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 13, 2014)

2. Cruddas Park


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 13, 2014)

Reminds me of the Van Gogh harbour painting.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 13, 2014)

1- 13th TEE 
Two images stitched into a panorama


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 13, 2014)

2 - Dodd Summit 
Olympus XA 35mm camera three images stitched


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 14, 2014)

3 - Malta Valletta Grand Harbour
Three images stitched taken with a Beirette camera in the late 1970's.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 14, 2014)

Couple of mine from a few years ago




Skogarfoss by simbojono, on Flickr




Horses during a blizzard by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 14, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Couple of mine from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were they shot on a Horizont?


----------



## clicker (Apr 14, 2014)

2. bay

just a greek pic from last year - no stitching, totally beyond me in a technical way


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Were they shot on a Horizont?



Nah, a hasselblad xpan


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Nah, a hasselblad xpan



Was that a single photo or composted/stitched together?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Bath Abbey
> 
> View attachment 52050



That is really something. It stands out


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 15, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Was that a single photo or composted/stitched together?


The Hasselblad xPan is a 35mm panoramic camera (made in conjunction with Fuji) that can shoot either panoramic (24x65mm) or 'normal' 35mm images. I've never seen one in the flesh.





It's sort of the baby brother of the Fuji G617 which shoots 2¼x7" images on 120 roll film. I've hired these a few times in the past. Great camera!


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> The Hasselblad xPan is a 35mm panoramic camera (made in conjunction with Fuji) that can shoot either panoramic (24x65mm) or 'normal' 35mm images. I've never seen one in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one 

I had visions of multiple 6x6cm neg scans stitched in hugin


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> That is really something. It stands out


Thanks  

Was done on my iPhone just before I started rigging a PA system in there


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Was done on my *iPhone*



Cheating then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Cheating then


Just using the tools at my disposal


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 15, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just using the tools at my disposal









I guess it was not one of these then


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> The Hasselblad xPan is a 35mm panoramic camera (made in conjunction with Fuji) that can shoot either panoramic (24x65mm) or 'normal' 35mm images. I've never seen one in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had one at my last job that they lent me to take to Iceland, and then I had to scan them in a 5x4 frame on a flex tight, hence I decided to leave the outside bit of the neg in


----------



## wiskey (Apr 15, 2014)

Dunno if this will work .... 

1. Swamp





Made from 9 photo's


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 19, 2014)

flickr you bastard


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> flickr you bastard




You need to copy the BBCode bit


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> You need to copy the BBCode bit



Well that's a right fanny on  (Thanks )

Pont de Normandie


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 19, 2014)

Channel Sunset


----------



## weltweit (Apr 19, 2014)

Montserrat


----------



## weltweit (Apr 19, 2014)

No Title


----------



## weltweit (Apr 19, 2014)

Running Deer


----------



## albionism (Apr 22, 2014)

Lagoon


----------



## wiskey (Apr 23, 2014)

2. Tipis


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 23, 2014)

2 - Golitha Falls


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 23, 2014)

3 - Padstow Bay Sunset


----------



## albionism (Apr 23, 2014)

wiskey said:


> 2. Tipis


where that?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 23, 2014)

albionism said:


> where that?


View across Glastonbury Festival from the South side of the site about three days before the punters arrive and mess it all up. 2011 I think.


----------



## albionism (Apr 24, 2014)

wiskey  ah, ok. I was hoping it was some kind of Utopian autonomous zone that i could escape to


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ive already put 2 up, but Ive got a third now.




image by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 26, 2014)

Three Cliffs


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 26, 2014)

lyme2small by chilli s, on Flickr
Yeah I know the join is a bit obvious but my first go.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 26, 2014)

.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't got a third this month and I'm out of the country for the next two weeks so I shall probably enter again in June


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 28, 2014)

1) Torquay


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 28, 2014)

2) River Dart from Totnes Bridge

Both images cropped from 21 mm lens pictures


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2014)

Argh.  My lens hasn't arrived.  Really wanted to enter this month


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 28, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> Three Cliffs


It's a nice enough shot, but it doesn't actually fulfil the brief. The aspect ratio must be at least 2:1. Do you want to crop it and give it another go?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2014)

1: circle


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 28, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> It's a nice enough shot, but it doesn't actually fulfil the brief. The aspect ratio must be at least 2:1. Do you want to crop it and give it another go?










That any better-sorry Im new to all of this and just trying to grasp photoshop too!






Ive changed this second entry-its a photo I took overlooking 3 Cliffs and Oxwich today when I was out on my break. Living and working from home has its benefits-this being one of them






Last one from me. Taking in the view


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2014)

2) stone


----------



## clicker (Apr 30, 2014)

3 buttercups


----------



## Onket (Apr 30, 2014)

fractionMan said:


> 2) stone
> View attachment 53067


Avebury?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 30, 2014)

Onket said:


> Avebury?



yup!  Got some great shots that day.  Spent it with the kids and my mum


----------



## RoyReed (May 1, 2014)

Some great photos this month - well done everyone!

1 - sim667 - Skogarfoss
2 - weltweit - Running Deer
3 - weltweit - Montserrat

OK - get voting.


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2014)

Ooh.  there's too many good ones this month.  It's well hard.

1 - sim667 - Skogarfoss
2 - weltwelt - Montserrat
3 - sim667 - image3


----------



## Leafster (May 1, 2014)

Tough to decide on a top three when there's so many great photos this month...

1 - SweetFA - Pont de Normandie
2 - RoyReed - Golitha Falls
3 - fractionMan - circle


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2014)

1. weltweit - montserrat
2. roy reed - padstow bay sunset
3. fractionman - circle


----------



## stowpirate (May 2, 2014)

1 - Bath Abbey - beesonthewhatnow
2 - Skogarfoss - sim667 
3 - Golitha Falls - Roy


----------



## Chilli.s (May 2, 2014)

1  Padstow - roy
2  Bath Abbey - beeson
3  Durham - neon


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2014)

1. Durham - neonwilderness
2. circle - fractionMan
3. Bath Abbey - beesonthewhatnow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 2, 2014)

1. beesonthewhatnow - Bath Abbey
2. neonwilderness - Cruddas Park
3. clicker - Keep Out

Loved your 13th TEE too stowpirate


----------



## albionism (May 3, 2014)

1) Montserrat - Weltweit
2) Circle - Fraction Man
3) Lyme2small - Chilli.s


----------



## Sweet FA (May 3, 2014)

1. lyme2small - Chilli.s
2. stowpirate - 13th TEE
3. Montserrat - Weltweit

Tough choice this month, lots of really good pictures 



(Hugin's not as intuitive as I'd hoped though )


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2014)

Some great entries this month, very difficult to choose 

1. beesonthewhatnow - Bath Abbey
2. wiskey - Tipis 
3. sim667 - Skorgarfoss


----------



## RoyReed (May 4, 2014)

In 3rd place is - 





sim667 - Skogarfoss






In 2nd place is - 






weltweit  - Montserrat







And the winner is - 






beesonthewhatnow - Bath Abbey







Well done everyone - some great photos.

beesonthewhatnow - it's over to you.


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2014)

Shit, I didn't get round to voting !!  I thought there was loads of time left!

Congrats to beesonthewhatnow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 4, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> beesonthewhatnow - it's over to you.


Oh, blimey. Nearly 12 years after I started this competition I finally a) enter it and b) win 

Should do it more often really 


Thanks everyone, next months competition will be up as soon as I can think of something


----------



## cesare (May 4, 2014)

Congrats beesonthewhatnow


----------



## wiskey (May 4, 2014)

Sorry trying to get online from abroad thwarted voting, well done bees


----------



## Chilli.s (May 4, 2014)

Congrats beesonthewhatnow. Great picture. A very high standard set by all entries I thought.


----------



## albionism (May 5, 2014)

Well done beesonthewhatnow and all who entered.


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

Bugger, missed the voting!


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

I intentionally didn't vote because I think the software and specialist stuff infringed on the inclusiveness of the competition this month.

There were a lot of great photos, though.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I intentionally didn't vote because I think the software and specialist stuff infringed on the inclusiveness of the competition this month.


I dunno, my pic was done entirely on my phone


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I intentionally didn't vote because I think the software and specialist stuff infringed on the inclusiveness of the competition this month.


Cropping a photo to a wide aspect ratio doesn't require any specialist knowledge or software at all. Most phones will let you do this. And as bees said, his winning entry was done on a phone.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, initially I was going to vote for 3 cropped entries. 

But lots of people didn't say what they'd done/used.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yeah, initially I was going to vote for 3 cropped entries.
> 
> But lots of people didn't say what they'd done/used.


Why does it matter what they used. It's the final image that counts.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

I don't agree.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I don't agree.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Taking one photo and cropping it isn't the same as taking seven and letting a computer knit them together. It's not a level playing field. 

I'm not saying the competition shouldn't stand, and I didn't say anything until it had finished.  I've just not voted, that's all.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 6, 2014)

Interesting, and I follow your logic Onket. I approached this (as a newb round here) with a feeling that the final image was to speak for itself regardless of origin or process. This makes for an all inclusive state of play, a big plus in my book.

For any interested, my pic was 2 raw images converted to tiff and manually stuck together in Gimp, then finished as a jpeg.


----------



## Onket (May 6, 2014)

Yes, I take your point, Chilli.s, and I spose the same could count for any subject matter on any given month. Who knows the methods people use to get the final images.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2014)

I read neonwilderness' simple 357 point guide and thought it wasn't for me  Then RoyReed suggested Hugin was the answer but it wasn't because after 5 minutes of mucking about with it I realised it was going to take more than just another 5 minutes to make it work. 10 minutes is about my limit for working out how things work. 

As it turned out, I realised I didn't have to (which I only realised after Roy picked Grandma Death up on it and pointed out the 2:1 thing). 

I see what Onket's saying though. The comp has always been about the image as Chilli.s says "regardless of origin or process". The panorama theme meant you _had_ to do some sort of processing - though most people do anyway I suppose. 

On the other hand, I really liked the theme, there were some excellent pictures in it & I learned some new things.


----------



## fractionMan (May 6, 2014)

I just wish it had been this months theme instead.  My new camera stitches panoramas really well.


----------

